# كتب و اختبارت cswip



## رامي علي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة 
كل عام و انتم بي خير ارجو منكم المساعده في الحصور علي نسخه من المنهج الدراسي لي اختبارات cswip او التاب الخاص بها و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## NZAR (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 سبتمبر 2008)

nzar قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع



اى موضوع !


----------



## شريف زكريا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## أحمد جمعة السيد مح (16 نوفمبر 2009)

Thnak uuuuu


----------



## ابو غازي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الاعضاء الذين يشاركون بدون قراءة الموضوع الذى هو عبارة عن سطر واحد 
اذا لم يكن عندك وقت لقراءة سطر فمن المفترض ان لا يكون عندك وقت لفتح الموضوع و الرد بشكرا أصلا
و اى مهندس يريد الامتحانات و الملخص يشترك فى المجموعة البريدية بالاسفل و سيصله تلقائيا الملفات على البريد الخاص به
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ndt_engineers 
و ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## tifaonline (21 نوفمبر 2009)

many thanks


----------



## alemam10 (7 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع*

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## alemam10 (8 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع*

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## شيششى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## moneebhamid (2 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/L94hRj3y/Welding_Inspection_CSWIP.htm


----------



## waled.suliman (3 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## MA7ED (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور و يعطيك العافيه على الكتاب


----------



## عمر اللون (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## virtualknight (8 يناير 2012)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## mahmoud_qc (16 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmoud_qc (16 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmoud_qc (24 يناير 2012)

شكرررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## turki (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (30 أبريل 2012)

thank you


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

